# Get rid of the video ads...



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Sometimes whilst at work I think I'll just have a quick look to see what's happening on UK-M, not logged in or anything... and then all of a sudden an advert for condoms plays through my speakers... awkwardness ensues.

Do you need these types of video ads? Can you stop these adverts from playing automatically on threads? or mute them by default?

I know if I logged in they'd disappear, but sometimes I'm just having a quick browse for a few minutes.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

pays for the board-you wanna start having to pay for being on here? besides you should be working:whistling:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

dannnn said:


> Sometimes whilst at work I think I'll just have a quick look to see what's happening on UK-M, not logged in or anything... and then all of a sudden an advert for condoms plays through my speakers... awkwardness ensues.
> 
> Do you need these types of video ads? Can you stop these adverts from playing automatically on threads? or mute them by default?
> 
> I know if I logged in they'd disappear, but sometimes I'm just having a quick browse for a few minutes.


Cant take you seriously when all i can imagine is you saying "i dont know if you heard but i did over a thousand...."


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

dannnn said:


> Sometimes whilst at work I think I'll just have a quick look to see what's happening on UK-M, not logged in or anything... and then all of a sudden an advert for condoms plays through my speakers... awkwardness ensues.
> 
> Do you need these types of video ads? Can you stop these adverts from playing automatically on threads? or mute them by default?
> 
> I know if I logged in they'd disappear, but sometimes I'm just having a quick browse for a few minutes.


Sorry I somehow missed this thread.

Ads will be coming from a different source from December onwards. I believe that video ads will be a lot less likely.

As you say though, you can always login to remove them.


----------

